# Meetings > Workshops >  asterisk (Κυριακή 25/06)

## Tenorism

Τι λέτε για ένα asterisk workshop?
Θέλουμε 1-2 εισηγητές και να δούμε και διάφορες εφαρμογές του και προσεγγίσεις στο δίκτυο μας.

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα!
Ποιος θα κάνει την παρουσίαση? Εγώ πάντως ελάχιστα θυμάμαι από τότε που το έστησα. Αν και με λίγο ξεσκούριασμα και διάβασμα.....

--> Αν τελικά δεν βρεθεί κάποιος καλύτερος από έναν σχεδόν άσχετο σαν εμένα τότε ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω σε κείμενο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Tenorism

Μόλις δηλώσει κάποιος εισηγητής το ξεκινάμε

----------


## Ifaistos

Θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, απλά να δούμε λίγο τις ημερομήνιες.

----------


## dti

> Τι λέτε για ένα asterisk workshop?
> Θέλουμε 1-2 εισηγητές και να δούμε και διάφορες εφαρμογές του και προσεγγίσεις στο δίκτυο μας.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα! 
Να προτείνω (αν συμφωνούν κι εκείνοι) τους jchr, spirosco και enaon σαν εισηγητές;

----------


## katsaros_m

ναι ημερομηνια και γρηγορα μπας και ξεστραβωθω και καταλαβω πως λειτουργει

----------


## viper7gr

Προτεινω κυριακη 18 του μηνα 11:00 το πρωι. Καλα δεν ειναι? Αρκει να δεχτουν και οι οποιοι εισηγητες...

----------


## mbjp

μεσα επισης, οποτε και αν γινει

----------


## NetTraptor

Ohhh yes please...

----------


## m0rales

ενδιαφερομαι 
αν δεν γινει παντως κερναω καφε σε ολους σας σπιτι μου  ::   ::

----------


## spooky

Είπα κι εγώ σήμερα να στηθώ να δω το Asterisk Festival αλλά τίποτα . Έγινε πράμα ? 



Ευχαριστώ 

Φιλικά , 
Νεκταριος

----------


## spirosco

Συγνωμη παιδια, μα με το θεμα αυτο: ( http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24898 )
μου διεφυγε τελειως...

Θα ξεκινησει στις 21:00 σημερα.

----------


## spooky

Επειδή πάλι δεν το πρόλαβα λόγω αλλαγής της ώρας , θα παρακαλέσω αν μπορούσατε να βάλετε το video κάπου για download. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ . 

Φιλικά ,
Νεκτάριος

----------


## mbjp

τελικα με αυτα τα video εγινε κατι; θα μπουν καπου για download;

----------


## spirosco

\\mediasrv1.syllogos.awmn\Asterisk

awmn/awmn

----------


## spooky

Τι είναι αυτό ? Δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα . FTP ειναι ?

----------


## BaBiZ

Start (Έναρξη) -> Run (Εκτέλεση) -> \\mediasrv1.syllogos.awmn\Asterisk 

Username: awmn
Password: awmn

----------


## mbjp

σας υπερευχαριστούμε  ::

----------


## spooky

Είστε σίγουροι ότι δουλεύει? Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να μπω .

----------


## PZACH

Αν δουλέψει το θέλω και εγώ.

----------


## quam

Γιατί δεν παίζει ?

----------


## PZACH

παίζει.

----------

